# Bonefish Grill's BANG BANG SHRIMP copycat recipe



## dan_cook (Oct 8, 2006)

*BANG BANG SAUCE SHRIMP *
Kitchen Tested Recipe 

*Recipe Rating:******* + + + *you will thank me for it.

2 pounds peeled and deveined Jumbo or large shrimp 
1 teaspoons salt 
2 well beaten eggs, 
3/4 cup milk 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
3/4 cup Corn Starch
3/4 cup flour 
3/4 teaspoon baking powder 
Oil for deep frying
1 bottle Dinni’s Select Bang Bang Sauce

NOTE: If you are in hurry you can substitute the shrimp with store bought pre-battered frozen shrimp.

Sprinkle shrimp with 1 1/2 teaspoons salt; let stand at room temperature for 12 minutes. Combine eggs, milk, corn starch, flour, baking powder in mixing bowl; mix until smooth. Heat oil in deep fryer to 350F. Add batter to the bowl with shrimp, stir till the shrimp is well coated with batter drop shrimp in the deep fryer and fry till golden brown (about 3 minutes)
In a separate bowl or a ( large zip lock bag ) empty one 12 oz. bottle of Dinni’s Select Bang Bang Sauce, drop the fried shrimp and still till all the shrimp is coated with the sauce. Garnish with fresh green or red hot peppers and serve with side of Bang Bang Sauce for dipping.


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 8, 2006)

In my opinion, this recipe is posted all over the internet in order to sell the sauce. I, for one, am tired of it.

Someone will soon post asking for the recipe for the sauce and the answer will be a website--that there is no substitute for this sauce.


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 8, 2006)

Pretty much a spanner.  I've just ignored him these past few weeks.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 8, 2006)

boy, you guys get out and about on the web more than me. Thanks for the heads up.  I've got a Bonefish Grill just down the road so I don't need to replicate it at home anytime soon.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 8, 2006)

Yes the recipe is posted everywhere - we removed the link to the site that sells the sauce and told him we would only post it in ONE place.  If he insisted on posting it yet again here he would no longer be welcome.  If it is seen posted here again please use your "Report Post" link.

I agree with all of you but the recipe itself is not copyrighted and breaks no rules, now that the link is gone.  By posting it one time, without the link, and telling him that what he was doing to our site was spamming, he has no reason to post it again and has had fair warning to any future posts.  

Sometimes we have a rhyme and reason for things


----------



## Buck (Oct 8, 2006)

kitchenelf,
Thanks for your rapid and appropriate action on this matter.  I'm beginning to see what makes this site the high quality place it is.  You guys make it look easy, but I know it's not.
Kudos.
Buck


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 8, 2006)

The posts were corralled by AndyM, another moderator said her 2 cents about it, another admin gave his 2 cents, we talked a moment, everyone agreed, they gave me the "dirty work".  

We do some serious teamwork here!  Thanks for the compliment - we all appreciate it.

If anyone sees anything they question please feel free to use the "Report Post" link - it really helps us.  If a post follows our guidelines though there may be nothing we can do about it - but the report certainly helps us all look at it.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 8, 2006)

You guys rock is all.  Thanks for doing all the dishes for the rest of us.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 8, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> You guys rock is all.  Thanks for doing all the dishes for the rest of us.



Dishes?????  I cut my finger, I can't get it wet


----------



## Katie H (Oct 8, 2006)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Dishes????? I cut my finger, I can't get it wet


 
Poor baby.  Let me kiss your boo boo.  And, by the way, here are some rubber gloves so you won't get your poor little finger wet.  The sink's that way...


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 8, 2006)

Katie E said:
			
		

> Poor baby.  Let me kiss your boo boo.  And, by the way, here are some rubber gloves so you won't get your poor little finger wet.  The sink's that way...









Buck snuck me your pic!


----------

